# drakowitsch



## lexi1970 (16. März 2005)

hallo

ich bin neu hier, und hätt da mal ne frage.

wie kann ich mir am besten selber ein drakowitsch system bauen.
hat da jemand ein paar ideen?

mit bildern wärs natürlich optimal


----------



## Franky (16. März 2005)

*AW: drakowitsch*

Herzlich willkommen!!!
Suchst Du vielleicht sowas????!!!!????
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/archiv/fischenmitsystem.htm


----------



## lexi1970 (17. März 2005)

*AW: drakowitsch*

jawohl das ist genau das richtige, ich danke dir vielmals


----------



## angelbox (22. März 2005)

*AW: drakowitsch*

Na Super, sowas such ich auch schon immer!


----------



## mauli5 (13. November 2008)

*AW: drakowitsch*

hallihallo,bin auch neu hier wollte mir das drakowitschsystem anschauen aber funktioniert nicht.Hast du vieleicht eine Bauanleitung, das were super. Danke schon im voraus.Gruß mauli5


----------



## nibbler001 (13. November 2008)

*AW: drakowitsch*

Hier noch ma n Link:http://www.anglerpraxis.de/fischenmitsystem.htm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: drakowitsch*

Danke für den Klasse Link!

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/fischenmitsystem.htm

2 Frage dazu: 
meint ihr, dass die Zusammengespresste Bleikugel den Draht zusammenhält? Ich meine, immerhin ist der ja offen.

Brauchts den Kuperdraht zum Umwickeln wirklich oder hält der Köder nicht so schon bombensicher?

|uhoh:


----------



## Palerado (14. November 2008)

*AW: drakowitsch*

WEnn ich das richtig verstehe wird die SChnur ja nicht in die Klammer sondern in den Sprengring eingehangen.
Von daher muss das Blei ja nicht viel halten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: drakowitsch*

Toller Hecht:
wenn man nen steifen draht nimmt und die bleikugel ordentlich zusammen presst dann hält das auch, zur not kannst die enden des drahtes etwas länger lassen und verzwirbeln und darüber das blei pressen


das mit dem Verzwirbeln werde ich machen, so ganz ohne ist mir glaube ich zu unsicher. Danke für den Tip!
#6


----------

